# Congrats, Maryam!! She's official!!!!



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Just got a text from Maryam . . . she and her DH were going once again to try and get her permanent US status after waiting and waiting . . . and she passed!!! She is now officially a permanent resident of the US! The immigration office is such a mess and had been so difficult. I am glad this has worked out for her, and now, if she can get her medical residency for which she has worked so hard and waited, we will have a happy lady!!

:tea::tea::tea:

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wooo-Hooo, Maryam! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo Hoo- official and you can drive now... watch out! Or is that a sign that you should be doing a HF roadtrip???


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Maryam.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Maryam!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations Maryam. The country is better for having you a legal resident. Now celebrate your status and have a wonderful trip to Berlin.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Great News, congrats!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. I'm glad things are falling in place for you. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations Maryam!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats Maryam! :whoo:

I am very happy for you! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!! So happy for you Maryam!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Maryam!!!! I know how much of a headache this has been, I am so happy for you.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats Maryam!!!! Great news!!
Gina


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yabbadabbadoo! :cheer2: Just one thing I have to say right away: I have been here *legally* from day one, my status was 'parolee' until today.

A recap of our pain in the butt that names itself immigration process:
I moved to the US in 03/2007 and married Joey right away. Got a paralegal to help us, paid appr. $2500 which included the paralegal and gov. fees. Our paralegal office was SOOO slow that our paperwork didn't get into the system until August 2007. I quickly received my SS card and employment authorization document (EAD) around Nov./Dec. 2007.
Then, nothing.....we decided to get married again in Berlin with my family on August 23rd 2008. Planned everything, got our tickets (mine was for 10 weeks July 3rd until mid September).
It's July 2nd 2008 (=one day before my departure) and I receive an invitation to appear to the immigration interview on August 19th 2008 (=4 days prior to our set wedding in Germany!). PANIC!!! I call my paralegal, she tells me 'don't worry, we'll just reschedule it, no problem, send me copies of both your tickets.'. OK, cool, done.
I come back mid September 2008 and start worrying about my EAD expiring in Nov. 2008 and me needing it for my residency (doctor) in Spring 2009. Contact the paralegal, she says rescheduling takes a while and I should hold off paying extra money for a new EAD because as soon as I get my new interview appointment I will automatically get an EAD included in the greencard (permanent residency card).
OK, will do. It's December 2008, my first EAD expired and I finally receive 2 letters from the USCIS. Congrats, 'your case has been denied because you failed to appear to the scheduled interview and failed to notify the USCIS'. 
PANIC!!!
I call the paralegal, freaking out about needing a new EAD soon for my upcoming residency. She says we will file an appeal and ask them to reopen the case, because she has written proof that she notified them in a timely manner about our interview cancellation.
It's mid February 2009 and I'm in PANIC mode cause we still haven't heard ANYTHING about my case, but I need an EAD for mid-end May 2009 when I will have to sign my residency contract. After lots of back and forth, we decided to apply once again for the immigration process so I could get my EAD in time (it takes max. 90 days post receipt of your documents). 
$1500 and one month later, it is March 18th 2009, the day I was supposed to get confirmation via email that I matched for a residency spot somewhere. Guess what: 'We're sorry, you have no matches'.  PANIC!!!
Two hours later, I receive an email from my paralegal: 'Your first case was reopened' 
Before you ask, no, we don't receive the money back for the 2nd application. Irony of the story? We spent the extra $1500 to ensure that I will have my EAD for my residency and I didn't even get a spot this year!!!
I managed to organize an observership (= internship w/o direct patient contact) this August with the program I was REALLY interested in with high hopes of getting a contract for next year. Note, residencies start only ONCE a year. Stupid.
I decide to go back to Germany for 6 weeks (May 27th until July 14th) to work in the ER for 4 to make sure I get back on track and perform well in August. I purchased my ticket on May 8th.
It's May 18th and I receive a letter from the USCIS to appear for the immigration interview on June 18th. 
2 years, $4000 in immigration fees, $250 re-booking fee, loss of my 4 week ER job and 3 weeks less in Germany, I finally went to that DARN interview today and received my greencard (well, just a stamp until the actual card gets here in 3-6 weeks).

We're talking about a process that in most cases takes 6 months and $1000. What can I say?!?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Congras Maryam-and Welcome to the US and all the paperwork & frustrations that go with your new status. We are so glad to know things finally fell in place for you. Now can't wait to hear about your internship and all the things that go with that chapter of your new life in America.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie
Marty (who will be moving on Sunday)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry you had to go through all of those headaches, but congrats on getting it all worked out now! Yeah!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats! :cheer2: Sorry to hear of all you had to endure - but good ending to the saga!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YAY!!!!! I am thrilled for you and that this thing is done... now onto a great paying, challenging job ....maybe in Boston? Have a great trip. Can't wait to see Pablo D.O.G. in front of the wall.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you, congratulations!!!! 

What a PTA!!! Enjoy your time in Berlin and don't worry about a thing! Relax and take a break from worrying. ((hugs))


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Maryam!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You have amazing tenacity and coping skills, Maryam, to not even let all this show up in your posts this past year. I might have been a blithering idiot by now. I'm so glad you finally got to this point! And, I'm sure sorry that you lost your ER time in Germany!! Big PAIN in the backside! It seems as though anytime you need to do more on this, you should schedule your long visits to Germany when the expected government appointment dates are...you should be safe then. :suspicious:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! Sorry about all you and your DH had to go through to get your green card but I am sure once EVERYTHING is over with, it will be sweet relief and America will be a better place for having you*.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Now, Maryam, if we can just get your to reconsider staying in the hot muggy *SOUTH* . . .

and then, why don't you just change and become a vet . . .

only for Havs . . .

and only for ones on the forum!! :becky: :becky:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations!! 

If it makes you feel any better, my cousins have been waiting close to 10 months now for their interview date and nothing yet! 
Have a happy trip!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so sorry you had to go through all that but so happy it finally worked out in the end.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for welcoming me to your country  
Elizabeth, tell them to hang in there, nowadays the process seems to take exactly 1 year from application to interview.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats Maryam...man really that would have drove me nuts. Have a fun and safe trip!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Maryam,
What an ordeal!
So glad it all worked out for you.
congratulations!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Maryam!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank goodness all that red tape is behind you! Congratulations on your citizenship to the USA and have a great visit with your family. But, try to work in a post to us now and then ~ we will miss you!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congratulations Maryam


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratualtion, the United States is worth it.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome...and Congratulations. I'm glad this is behind you and hopefully you will have a great trip!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hooray Maryam!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy, you're funny!! LOL


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a frustrating ordeal. Thank goodness it's done! Congrats and welcome! :cheer2:

Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

